# 489 to 887 visa



## Yogi5252 (Apr 3, 2017)

Hi guys I am applying 489 visa to 887 this August 2017. I need bit of a help from people who have applied this visa or know about this cheers guys.I'am starting to sort of prepare documents and have few question which is 

. I am in 489 skilled visa as a social worker but I have been working as a bar manager full time now it doesn't specify in Immi website I need to work in my own field I am pretty sure we don't have to can you plz let me know.( I do casual work in disability just in case )

. With functional elsgilsh I have IELTS test which will expire on 29th Aug I am thinking about applying 27th will it be ok? I also have 2 years full time Diplima certificate I am pretty sure I can sue this am I right?

. I got my 489 on 27 Aug 2015 and I am planning to apply 887 on 28th Aug 2017. However, I have travelled overseas for about 6 weeks in my annual leave will this be a problem ? Will it be deducted from my 2 years Reginal stay requirement and need to stay 6 weeks more?

.My Health examination I should only do after they ask me ? Same with the police cert is this true?

Thanks in advance 😀


----------



## djhbkdave (Apr 1, 2017)

I believe IELTS is not required for the main applicant for 887. but any dependents in your applications might have to do IELTS


----------



## Yogi5252 (Apr 3, 2017)

Thank for the and although still not sure cause I am not from English speaking background


----------



## CCMS (Oct 10, 2013)

Yogi5252 said:


> Hi guys I am applying 489 visa to 887 this August 2017. I need bit of a help from people who have applied this visa or know about this cheers guys.I'am starting to sort of prepare documents and have few question which is
> 
> . I am in 489 skilled visa as a social worker but I have been working as a bar manager full time now it doesn't specify in Immi website I need to work in my own field I am pretty sure we don't have to can you plz let me know.( I do casual work in disability just in case )
> 
> ...


1) You can work in any occupation
2) Functional English : An (IELTS) test result of an average band score of at least 4.5 based on the four test components of speaking, reading, listening and writing. Your test must have been completed within 12 months of visa application lodgement.
3) You can count annual leave, as long as you maintained residence in Australia while you were away. Make sure to double check your calculations.
4) You can do medicals and police certificates before or after the application has been lodged.


----------



## Yogi5252 (Apr 3, 2017)

Thanks hips for the ans @ccms Nick cheers for that just to clarify some points 

. For functional enlglish I have diploma studied full time 2 years in Aus I think this will cover me isn't it? 
. When I traveled overseas I was still resident on NT and was paying rent. I got my 489 on 27th/Aug/2015th I am planning to apply on 28th/Aug/2017 will this be ok?
. It says only to do medical check if they ask and police check is valid 6 months so I was thinking to do after I apply or you reckon send it all together?
. Any idea on time they take to give a result it says 7 months on websites I think?

Thank you again


----------



## CCMS (Oct 10, 2013)

1)https://www.border.gov.au/about/corporate/information/faqs/how-can-i-prove-i-have-functional-english
2)_Short holidays during which the applicant visits a metropolitan city or travels overseas, do not detract from a period of residence. _I always like to be on the safe side and would usually allow a few weeks extra. I am very risk averse when it comes to these things though, so you must decide for yourself what you want to do.
3) Health and character are 'time of decision' requirements
4) No idea. Security checks can sometimes drags things out, but may not apply to you.


----------



## Yogi5252 (Apr 3, 2017)

Thanks again for the reply Nick 

I have been reading the English requirements on immi website last 2 points says Diploms or 2 years full time study in English is fine for functional English.

I have to do bit more research on my 6 weeks holiday overseas although I have not seen any where that it will be deducted. Good point on applying bit late to be on safe side will keep that in mind.

I am bit paranoid about rules changes and all that the government is talking about it and it may effect my visa lol just wanted to get things done.

You have a great day Nick really appreciate you helping me with some info cheers ��


----------



## mau_gomes (Apr 25, 2017)

Hello people

I'd like to share some questions I have regarding my 489 Visa.
I was granted this Visa on 13 of May 2016.I plan to move to Oz this June 2017. So that will give me about 3 yrs to comply with conditions to apply for 887 Visa.

1- I have travelled to Australia 2 times already and stayed in different regional towns, staying in hotels and hostels.I have the receipts of those. Will this time staying in hotels and hostels count ? if I show the receipts.
2- I'll probably achieve my 2 yrs time living ,and 1 yr working, close to the end of my 04 yrs 489 visa, close to May 2020. I have read that you must be in Australia to apply for 887 and be there when the visa is granted. So, let's say I only apply for 887 10 days before my 489 expires, is there a bringing visa ? Because it might take 10 months for the 887 visa to be granted.
thanks


----------



## Bikrum (May 3, 2017)

*489 to 887*

Hi Guys,

I am living in regional area from last 4 years, i was issue 489 visa on April 2016. Immigration website states that to apply for 887 visa it doesn't need to be 2 years immediately. So could you guys help me how earlier we can apply for that visa?

Thanks Cheers.


----------



## Sanicky (Jul 20, 2018)

Hi I have a query about 887 visa lodgement. We are going to lodge 887 in couple of months. My partner will be the main applicant. He does job as a courier driver in a non regional area (part time) and drives Uber in the evenings and weekends for about 35-38 hours per week. Both jobs are on ABN. So will it be fine if he continues both jobs at same time and we just provide documents for driving Uber (35 hours) in regional area ? 
Please help 
Regards 
Nicki


----------

